# Calais - Dover - ferry or tunnel?



## cilkad

This has probably been asked and answered before but I would really appreciate your help.
We are planning to go to Scotland at the end of June and as our dog is not a good "sailor" we would like to cross the Channel by one of the shortest routes, probably Calais - Dover. 
Which ferry company is the most reasonable? What is the range of prices? Our MH is 7 metres long, two people and a dog.
What about the Tunnel?
Can we just turn up or should we book in advance?
Thank you very much.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## locovan

*Re: calais - dover - ferry or tunnel?*



cilkad said:


> This has probably been asked and answered before but I would really apprecaite your help.
> We are planning to go to Scotland at the end of June and as our dog is not a good "sailor" we would like to cross the Channel by one of the shorterst routes, probably Calais - Dover.
> Which ferry company is the most reasonable? What is the range of prices? Our MH is 7 metres long, two people and a dog.
> What about the Tunnel?
> Can we just turn up or should we book in advance?
> Thank you very much.
> Regards,
> Cilka


Goodevening Cika
I think the Tunnel is the less stressful for the dog as they stay with you.
The price we paid was £151 for 2 adults and the Motorhome ( for a daytime crossing). and £40 is charged for the dog because of the handling of the pets passport.
You must book before hand as you have to book in then 2 hours before the departure as you must take your dog to the right hand side as you get there to the Pet Control where they check the Passport and give you the scanner to record the chip in his neck.
You have to go to a vet *24/48 *hours (that is the window) before hand to have the heart worm treatment and Spot on for the flea treatment and this must be record on the dogs passport so he has to know the departure time of your train.
Hope this helps --- I know all this because i have just been through it less than 2 weeks ago and it went really smoothly also take your own spot on as it cuts the cost.
Mavis

Ps we didnt pay for the dog going to France it is only on the France to UK

edited as I said the wrong time it is 24-48 Hours louis had his worm treatment at 9.00am so we could go home afterl 9.00am the next day we came home on the 12.50pm train


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: calais - dover - ferry or tunnel?*



cilkad said:


> Which ferry company is the most reasonable? What is the range of prices? Our MH is 7 metres long, two people and a dog.
> What about the Tunnel?
> Can we just turn up or should we book in advance?


Hi cilkad...A difficult one this as the prices that ferries charge seems to vary every time you look at their website and there does not seem to be any pattern to the charges. I think you'll have to go online and do some looking.

MHF discounts will give you 5% ( I think it's 5%) off SeaFrance but they are going through a period of change at the moment. Norfolkline goes from Dunkirk and this is a longer crossing- which is not good news for your dog.

He will have to travel in your van and you will not be allowed to visit him during the journey as far as I know- but others, with dogs, will know better than I.

The tunnel is usually more expensive but it is convenient and much quicker.

In general you get a better deal if you book ahead but- that does not always apply ! The end of June is not in UK school holidays so is not the busy time so you should be OK turning up without booking if you are prepared to wait a little.

Usually it is cheaper to travel at unpopular times - ie late at night, overnight or very early in the morning.

Sorry this is not more helpful but the ferries are a bit of a law unto themselves and everyone is left feeling they could have got a better deal.

Be aware that some companies only ask you how long your van is quite late in the online booking process and then charge a surcharge. In some cases this can double the price. Also you should include any bikes on the back as the ferry company could, if it is clear you have not declared your length correctly, refuse to carry you if they are full and can't get your actual length vehicle onboard.

Hope you can find a reasonable fare and you travel on a calm day !

G


----------



## locovan

*He will have to travel in your van and you will not be allowed to visit him during the journey as far as I know- but others, with dogs, will know better than I. *

It is true Grizzly that they have to stay in the Motorhome but I think you can visit once at least but it is best to leave them undisturbed.
When we went to Ireland a 4 hour trip all the dogs in my party slept all the time -- it must be the rocking of the boat 8O


----------



## CliveMott

Yesterday I booked P&O ferry Dover Calais and return for a 8.5 metre long motorhome in August / September with me and her indoors.

Outgoing cost was £31.25
Return was £56.25.

No vouchers, no discounts, no favors, no unsocial hours. Simply booked on-line.

Sea France was £161 which does not hold up against £87.50.

I don,t fancy my chances in the tunnel anyhow. If there is a fire you have more chance in a life boat than you do in a tunnel.

Its your money.


----------



## mandyandandy

Never done the ferry except years ago with the car, much prefer the ease and speed of the tunnel.

Put your dates and sizes in here and it will give you an idea on cost.

We have never paid for the tunnel either only ever used Tesco vouchers , I booked yesterday for end of May and again used Tesco vouchers, had to pay £3 extra as it had gone up between sending off vouchers to Tesco and getting them back 4 days later.

https://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/journey.asp

Good luck and have a great time
Mandy


----------



## locovan

mandyandandy said:


> Never done the ferry except years ago with the car, much prefer the ease and speed of the tunnel.
> 
> Put your dates and sizes in here and it will give you an idea on cost.
> 
> We have never paid for the tunnel either only ever used Tesco vouchers , I booked yesterday for end of May and again used Tesco vouchers, had to pay £3 extra as it had gone up between sending off vouchers to Tesco and getting them back 4 days later.
> 
> https://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/journey.asp
> 
> Good luck and have a great time
> Mandy


Im now saving my Tesco points for my next trip but do they have Tesco points in *Slovenia * cilkad

Mavis


----------



## julie798

*tunnel*

If the ferry is stressfull for the dog, then take the tunnel, its just like being on the road, so dog won,t be at all effected, plus the speed you get over is brilliant, for me, it would have to be the tunnel everytime, regardless of cost.


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Hi

My preference with an animal on board is the tunnel. You and your friend are together.

Now a money saving tip!!!!

The cheapest crossing for a motorhome on the tunnel is £61 one way. That is about 65 Euro based on todays exchange rate.

The cheapest fares in Euro I could find was 96 euro - a lot more than £61. What I am trying to say is even though your bank cards are in Euro, it is probably cheaper to pay for the crossing in sterling and let you bank convert it. I used the same dates and times to find these crossings. Worth a few minutes playing on the net to save a few pounds.

Russell


----------



## baldlygo

I've only used ferries but am now curious to know more about the tunnel crossings. 
It has been said above that the tunnel is easier and speedier - With two adults and dog does this just refer to the difference in the actual crossing time (35min instead of 90+min) :?: ....or are there any other advantages other than that passengers and pet stay together :?: 

Paul


----------



## locovan

baldlygo said:


> I've only used ferries but am now curious to know more about the tunnel crossings.
> It has been said above that the tunnel is easier and speedier - With two adults and dog does this just refer to the difference in the actual crossing time (35min instead of 90+min) :?: ....or are there any other advantages other than that passengers and pet stay together :?:
> 
> Paul


Yes sea sickness-----on a train its a smoother crossing :roll:

That really is an advantage that the weather doesnt stop a crossing.
Mavis


----------



## Superk

baldlygo said:


> I've only used ferries but am now curious to know more about the tunnel crossings.
> It has been said above that the tunnel is easier and speedier - With two adults and dog does this just refer to the difference in the actual crossing time (35min instead of 90+min) :?: ....or are there any other advantages other than that passengers and pet stay together :?:
> Paul


Hi Paul

The embarking/disembarking seems to take the same length of time although MHs are loaded last because of the gas.

We were forced to take the tunnel due to adverse weather stopping the ferries and necessitating a wait of two days - which in itself is another good reason to use the tunnel.

Having used it we would take it for preference now - less faff and shorter - but no good if you've been looking forward to a big breakfast on the crossing - they do advise no cooking in your van :wink:

Perfect for anybody slightly nervous about a sea crossing.

 
Keith


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Paul

I actually think the tunnel can be a slower crossing when other things are factored in.

For example, you have been on the road four hours to Dover, get in lane and on the ferry, eat on the ferry, maybe a shower etc etc. Drive off and away.

With the tunnel, you cannot really eat whilst you move, well you can have a butty etc, but I like to have a meal on the ferry. If you add a meal stop to the tunnel crossing time, the ferry is probably a shorter total time. When we used to use the ferry for our coach holidays, we advised clients to eat, drink and so on on board the ship, as the coach would then run non stop to Metz in France. With the tunnel, this was not possible as everyone was hungry, needed a wee and so on.

Anyway, the real advantage of the tunnel, and the reason I use it - it costs me nowt! Paid for with Tesco coupons.

Further info re the Tesco deal is on the thread below.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-47967-beginners.html

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal

Just checked out Eurotunnel website and in 'Vehicle Type' it states max weight 3500t. What about the 3850 and 4000 ton guys? See below:

_We allocate space in the single deck carriage for cars higher than 1.85 metres and coaches and caravans. The carriages are twice as high as the double deck carriages so there is ample room. There is no extra charge so feel free to bring bicycles, roof boxes etc. Just inform us when booking. Please note, the max weight laden for a van on our Passenger service is 3.5 tonnes. Book now- it couldn't be easier. _

Or have I mis-read the info?

Sal


----------



## julie798

*tunnel*

Big wagons and coachs go on the tunnel  so can't see there being a weight restriction


----------



## 111764

cilkad said:


> This has probably been asked and answered before but I would really appreciate your help.
> We are planning to go to Scotland at the end of June and as our dog is not a good "sailor" we would like to cross the Channel by one of the shortest routes, probably Calais - Dover.
> Which ferry company is the most reasonable? What is the range of prices? Our MH is 7 metres long, two people and a dog.
> What about the Tunnel?
> Can we just turn up or should we book in advance?
> Thank you very much.
> Regards,
> Cilka


Hi Cilka with a 9mtr van we pay £61 and when towing the car £110 but to get this price you would have to book before you are due to go also go into the eurotunnel web site and you can see the cheapest times they are usualy first thing in the morning 7am to 10am but can be more expensive on holliday times such as easter etc also our freinds usually pay £30 for their dog regards Pedrob1


----------



## 111764

MyGalSal said:


> Just checked out Eurotunnel website and in 'Vehicle Type' it states max weight 3500t. What about the 3850 and 4000 ton guys? See below:
> 
> _We allocate space in the single deck carriage for cars higher than 1.85 metres and coaches and caravans. The carriages are twice as high as the double deck carriages so there is ample room. There is no extra charge so feel free to bring bicycles, roof boxes etc. Just inform us when booking. Please note, the max weight laden for a van on our Passenger service is 3.5 tonnes. Book now- it couldn't be easier. _
> 
> Or have I mis-read the info?
> 
> Sal


Hi Sal never had a proplem with weight limit we go with 4500t van towing a car and usually there is a 15ton coach in front of us i recon you have miss read your imfo regards pedrob1


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*



MyGalSal said:


> Just checked out Eurotunnel website and in 'Vehicle Type' it states max weight 3500t. What about the 3850 and 4000 ton guys? See below:
> 
> _We allocate space in the single deck carriage for cars higher than 1.85 metres and coaches and caravans. The carriages are twice as high as the double deck carriages so there is ample room. There is no extra charge so feel free to bring bicycles, roof boxes etc. Just inform us when booking. Please note, the max weight laden for a van on our Passenger service is 3.5 tonnes. Book now- it couldn't be easier. _
> 
> Or have I mis-read the info?
> 
> Sal


Sal

When you book a tunnel crossing, you are asked for the vehicle type. Campervan covers all motorhomes from a Bambi Rascal to a 40 foot RV. The tunnel is often better value for larger units as there is no extra "per metre" charge.

Russell


----------



## drcotts

Tunnel every time for us.
There is no weight restriction You get put on the double height trains with vans and coaches etc.

you will go on last in a MH cos of the gas as they can jettison the rear carriages (LOL)

If you can book in advance it costs £61 each way. If you leave it till a week before it will be £200 and also if youcan travel at night or early you are more liekey to get a cheap crossing.
The ticket last 12 months so if you find you cant go you can rebook the crossing as long as you tell them before the time of the crossing

its brilliant we think and so convenient

Phill


----------



## cilkad

Thank you all for all your answers.
We will probably take the ferry anyway because 90 minutes is OK with the dog. I am a bit worried about this 12-24 hour period after the dog was treated. If we don't book in advance and just turn up what happens if we have to wait for a day? 
Thanks.
Regards,
Cilka
P.S. No, we do not have Tesco in Slovenia, so no vouchers


----------



## Briarose

cilkad said:


> Thank you all for all your answers.
> We will probably take the ferry anyway because 90 minutes is OK with the dog. I am a bit worried about this 12-24 hour period after the dog was treated. If we don't book in advance and just turn up what happens if we have to wait for a day?
> Thanks.
> Regards,
> Cilka
> P.S. No, we do not have Tesco in Slovenia, so no vouchers


Hi the time limit is not 12-24 hours it is 24 to 48 hours.

Tunnel for us everytime so easy............coming back last time I lay on the bed and read my book, can't wait to go back and use it again. Brilliant and nothing to worry about.


----------



## locovan

Briarose said:


> cilkad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for all your answers.
> We will probably take the ferry anyway because 90 minutes is OK with the dog. I am a bit worried about this 12-24 hour period after the dog was treated. If we don't book in advance and just turn up what happens if we have to wait for a day?
> Thanks.
> Regards,
> Cilka
> P.S. No, we do not have Tesco in Slovenia, so no vouchers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi the time limit is not 12-24 hours it is 24 to 48 hours.
> 
> Tunnel for us everytime so easy............coming back last time I lay on the bed and read my book, can't wait to go back and use it again. Brilliant and nothing to worry about.
Click to expand...

Im really sorry Have made a terrible mistake there and I will edit my imput
*
Yes 24-48 Hours* louis had his worm treatment at 9.00am so we could go home afterl 9.00am the next day we came home on the 12.50pm
I apologise for the mistake  
mavis


----------



## MyGalSal

Thanks Guys

That is reassuring, thought I hadn't read any mention of weight limits in any of the Eurotunnel threads.

Sorry to pinch a little of Cilkad's thread but weight question may have been pertinent.

We have never used tunnel before, me being VERY claustophobic, but we have Tesco vouchers to use, so that's our contribution to the credit crunch!

Obviously my avatar shows my beloved Exsis (Ford base) which is 3500 but we are considering full-timing and as beloved as Ernie (in recognition of Tennessee Ernie Ford) is, he is a wee bit small for fulltiming so we decided to upsize and we pick up our Hymer B654 (3850) next week. I daren't mention what chassis he is on. Can't decide whether I am mad or brave - re the chassis not full-timing! Now where is my tin hat?

Sal


----------



## Rapide561

*Tunnel*

Sal

I have no concerns in the tunnel but what I would suggest to you is a little tip I used to do with the coach passengers. Whilst in the car park, boil some water and hold in a Thermos flask. Once you are on the tunnel, get the flask out and make some tea or coffee. Also, take a few moments to make a ham and cheese butty. By the time you have done this, sat down to eat, put the radio on, the train will be almost in Calais. My point is to take your mind off where you are etc.

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal

Thanks Russell

Sounds like a plan!

Sal


----------



## pippin

I am not really a claustraphobe but just to reassure you.

We travelled Eurostar (the passenger train) last year.

Normally as a train enters a tunnel there is a big whoosh accompanied by ear-popping and darkness.

Eusostar is so smooth that there is little sensation of speed.
It enters the Chunnel at speed and virtually imperceptibly - no whoosh, no ear-popping.

In fact we did not twig that it was the Chunnel until we realised that we had been in it for a while. There are a few short tunnels between London and the big one so we thought nothing of it.

Marvellous experience!


----------



## AL8

cilkad said:


> Thank you all for all your answers.
> We will probably take the ferry anyway because 90 minutes is OK with the dog. (


Just a basic question/points.... Your dog does have it's Pet Passport, doesn't it? Chipped, Rabies jab, blood test, wait 6 months, then enter UK.

If the answer is yes, pay particular attention that your vet uses the correct drugs for the (1)worming & (2)flea/tick treatments AND that they sign, date & time the pet passport correctly.

If in doubt have a look here:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/index.htm

We've taken our dogs abroad loads of times, but it's still a pain to get the jabs in the correct window & heart stopping every time they check the microchips & Pet Passports.

And, if you going directly to Scotland, just to put another idea your way:
A longer crossing, but there are kennels on board, is with DFDS Seaways, from Amsterdam to Newcastle.
http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry_crossings/our_travel_gateways/travelling_abroad_with_pets
Longer crossing & more expensive, but it will save 350 boring miles each way between Dover & Newcastle, plus (using Ljubljana as an example) 60 miles shorter on the Euro side of the crossing, again each way.

Making about 800 miles difference of driving - just a thought...


----------



## peejay

cilkad said:


> Thank you all for all your answers.
> We will probably take the ferry anyway because 90 minutes is OK with the dog.


Hi Cilka;

Now you have decided to use the ferries, make sure you shop around, Norfolkline (Dunkerque - Dover) have some cheap crossings if you are prepared to travel at unsocial hours but the crossing is slightly longer than the others at about 2 hours.

If you try Seafrance, don't forget you qualify for a 10% discount as a member of MHF. 

Pete


----------



## cilkad

Al8, thanks for that. Yes, the dogs everything that is required, we have made an appointment with a vet who has experience with dogs which travel to the UK. I was just wondering what happens if we have to wait too long. Is it unlikely that we wait for more than 24 hours for the ferry (if we don't book in advance).
Thanks for the information about the ferry from Amsterdam as well but all three of us (me, my husband and the dog) prefer land to the sea so we will take one of those short crosses. 
Peejay, thanks for the information about Norfolk and SeaFrance. What do I have to show to prove that I am MH member?
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## Grizzly

cilkad said:


> SeaFrance. What do I have to show to prove that I am MH member?
> Cilka


Hi Cilka

At the top of this page, there is a yellow banner across the top. 
Second section in from the left, after Home is Subscriptions. 
Click on that and you'll get a drop down menu with Subscription Discount Database in it. 
Click on that and then enter Seafrance in the name of the company section and Ferry in the type of company. That should give you the code word which you will type into Seafrance's online booking form when they ask you if you have a discount.

G


----------



## pippin

The electronic booking form confirmation has the sentence:

_Thank you for booking with SeaFrance. A -10.00% discount has been applied to your booking - this is exculsive to Motor Home Facts only - proof of eligibilty may be required at check - in._

What form of proof of membership of MHF is there?


----------



## Grizzly

pippin said:


> What form of proof of membership of MHF is there?


You should have a membership number - displayed at the top of the main page ( top right). We've never been asked for proof but I imagine if you gave them that number and Nuke's phone number at Outdoorbits he'd confirm your name and that the number fits the name.

G


----------



## peejay

I've never been asked for proof of membership before but you can download a membership card here..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Subscription_Cards

It needs updating though as it still shows 2007. 

Pete


----------



## locovan

cilkad said:


> Al8, thanks for that. Yes, the dogs everything that is required, we have made an appointment with a vet who has experience with dogs which travel to the UK. I was just wondering what happens if we have to wait too long. Is it unlikely that we wait for more than 24 hours for the ferry (if we don't book in advance).
> Thanks for the information about the ferry from Amsterdam as well but all three of us (me, my husband and the dog) prefer land to the sea so we will take one of those short crosses.
> Peejay, thanks for the information about Norfolk and SeaFrance. What do I have to show to prove that I am MH member?
> Regards,
> Cilka


If a ferry is delayed in sailing, say a strke or bad weather, you can ask to go on the dockside and this is called no mans land .
The Tunnel has a strip they call no mans land and you can stay there if there is a strike or a delay, but you must not arrive after the 48 hours.We were told that if you arrived at the port after the 48 hours is up then you would have to have the worm ,and flea treatment done again


----------



## mandyandandy

Regarding claustrophbia both my sister and I have suffered from it for years, last year she did Euro star and thought it was great and had no problems with it at all, she was suprised how little she felt as they went through. 

We have gone on the tunnel at least 20 times now and I don't have a problem generally, there has been the odd occasion when you end up facing one of the doors and that can be a little close too, but I just go into the back and sit there and write my diary or eat, its only 35 minutes and its over before anything really takes hold anyway. You can always get out for a wander which my other half and children do. 

You can do it!!  
Mandy


----------



## MyGalSal

Thanks Pippin and Mandy

Considering encouragement received from all here we are going to give it a go. 

Sal


----------



## cilkad

If a ferry is delayed in sailing, say a strke or bad weather, you can ask to go on the dockside and this is called no mans land .
The Tunnel has a strip they call no mans land and you can stay there if there is a strike or a delay, but you must not arrive after the 48 hours.We were told that if you arrived at the port after the 48 hours is up then you would have to have the worm ,and flea treatment done again[/quote]

thanks for that. Just in case we are late, is there a vet nearby? 
Thank you also for the information about proving MH membership.


----------



## CliveMott

Booked 2 days ago.

8.4m long 3.3m high motorhome

Chunnel £160
Sea France £161
P&O £87

Have a guess!

C.


----------



## locovan

cilkad said:


> If a ferry is delayed in sailing, say a strke or bad weather, you can ask to go on the dockside and this is called no mans land .
> The Tunnel has a strip they call no mans land and you can stay there if there is a strike or a delay, but you must not arrive after the 48 hours.We were told that if you arrived at the port after the 48 hours is up then you would have to have the worm ,and flea treatment done again


thanks for that. Just in case we are late, is there a vet nearby? 
Thank you also for the information about proving MH membership.[/quote]

Clinique Vets du Camp du Drap d'Or 
47r Commdt Queval 
62610 
Ardres 
Telephone: 0033 321 354003

Large free car park directly outside, . (I imagine you could stay the night) Very friendly and through vets, english spoken. €34.80 for the cat, nearer €50 for a dog I believe. cheaper if you take your own spot on (flea treatment)

If coming from Calais drive into Ardes, at the traffic lights go straight over, carpark is on your right after 100 yds. park up, walk through the hedge and vets is in front of you.

mavis


----------



## Rapide561

*P&O*



CliveMott said:


> Booked 2 days ago.
> 
> 8.4m long 3.3m high motorhome
> 
> Chunnel £160
> Sea France £161
> P&O £87
> 
> Have a guess!
> 
> C.


Three cheers for the ships sailing under the British flag!

Russell


----------



## cilkad

Locovan, thank you very much for that. I have printed it just in case. 

Now I think I have all information about the crossing I need. 
I may come back with other questions when I find some time for planning the itinerary for Scotland.

Regards,
Cilka


----------

